# My logos.



## EndOfWill (May 30, 2012)

I've made a few logos, and I enjoy it. 
I thought I'd show some of them.
Your stuff is really good! I can't do actual art like you can, I can only do logos:/
These are some of mine:
One of the first logos I made for my friends band:





Also one of the first for my old band:




First logo while learning to use photoshop:




This was the old logo for my Slam project before I changed the name:












EP Art and Logo I did for my friends project:





My most recent logo, for my Slam projects new name:




If you like my stuff, and need a logo, message me


----------



## EndOfWill (Jul 8, 2012)

This is my first attempt at making some brutal death metal art. 
Logo says Swine Overlord.


----------



## Mysticlamp (Jul 10, 2012)

looks sick man


----------



## brutalslam (Jul 11, 2012)

Nice


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jul 13, 2012)

You actually made the creature pig thing?


----------



## EndOfWill (Jul 14, 2012)

iRaiseTheDead said:


> You actually made the creature pig thing?



Yes sir I did.


----------



## Ultraussie (Jul 15, 2012)

I like all of them except for Endless Ranks of the Dead.

"Black Iris of The Sun", thats a lyric from Daath's Day of Endless Light aint it?
Thats a pretty kickass logo though


----------



## EndOfWill (Jul 15, 2012)

Ultraussie said:


> I like all of them except for Endless Ranks of the Dead.
> 
> "Black Iris of The Sun", thats a lyric from Daath's Day of Endless Light aint it?
> Thats a pretty kickass logo though



With Endless Ranks of the Dead I was just learning about all the photoshop fx (hence the excessive beveling). Plus, my goal for the design was to make it literally look like feces. 

As for Black Iris of the Sun, I couldn't tell you haha. I'm just friends with their vocalist so I made them their logo.


----------

